
Magnitude 7.1 earthquake hits off northeastern Japan coast - ssclafani
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0004sg6.php
======
jrockway
Japan has a lot of earthquakes. Very few are newsworthy. Even fewer are
hnewsworthy.

------
saulrh
[http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/07/09/general-as-
japan-e...](http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/07/09/general-as-japan-
earthquake_8557208.html)

No damage reported, nuke plants are safe, officials estimate one-meter
tsunami.

